# strange sound...to me



## LoS8 (Dec 5, 2003)

When Im going in lower speeds and shift into third (I shift at 3-3.5) I hear this like sound kinda like (eeeee) it goes away if i let goes of the accelerator and if I floor it it goes away. I kinda hear it in fourth too but its most noticeable in third. I have a 2004 spec-v and its only got 750 miles on it. Is there something wrong here? BTW my old car was a 97 chevy malibu, auto so this is my first compact and first stick car, so maybe its me being a newb or something.

Carlos


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i never had that problem, i did have a horrible growling noise from my rear brakes that took 8k miles to go away though. 

just drive it more, and see if it goes away. 

BTW- have you had a problem with your trunk latch? , mine flips down all the time forcing me to use the key to open it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NismoAmy said:


> BTW- have you had a problem with your trunk latch? , mine flips down all the time forcing me to use the key to open it




very common problem with all B15's, i had to lube up trunk and door latches every month at the dealership and there was always like 10 or 12 out of 35-40 sentras that had the trunk latched... every one was open when we got them...i think it is the force you use when you push the trunk down, try being a little more gentle and see if that helps...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

LoS8 said:


> I hear this like sound kinda like (eeeee) it goes away if i let goes of the accelerator and if I floor it it goes away.


If its a sorta high pich very faint (quiet) sound, then it is the same thing all the 02's and 03's have. It is nothing at all, just a little annoying.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NismoAmy said:


> i did have a horrible growling noise from my rear brakes that took 8k miles to go away though.



what did Nissan say about that? I give you credit for not flipping out about something like that, lol


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

LoS8 said:


> When Im going in lower speeds and shift into third (I shift at 3-3.5) I hear this like sound kinda like (eeeee) it goes away if i let goes of the accelerator and if I floor it it goes away. I kinda hear it in fourth too but its most noticeable in third. I have a 2004 spec-v and its only got 750 miles on it. Is there something wrong here? BTW my old car was a 97 chevy malibu, auto so this is my first compact and first stick car, so maybe its me being a newb or something.
> 
> Carlos


I have a similar problem, except the sound comes out from my speakers. I'm having a hard time with the sound system (probably cause I hit too many bumps and I have a lowered suspension). I think some cables are loose in the back, and some noise gets into the sound system. So sometimes I get this "Eeeeeeeee" that comes out of the speakers, when I let go of the gaz, the sound goes away. My passenger-side speaker will also loose it's sound when I hit some bumps and come back when I hit others, the left-hand side speaker will fuck if there's too much bass.. *sigh*.

Hopefully, I'll get the dealer to fix it when I go for the 3rd recall next week.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i did take it back a week after i bought the car for that stupid brake growl, first they said it was just the rear brake pads vibrating, and they applied some "anti rattle grease" then when i picked it up.... they said it was from condensation on the pads that was making the noise,  if that were the issue why did they put grease on the pads? stupid people ! i gave up and just drove it and finally after lots of miles it stopped.


the trunk thing...... i have tried stutting it gently and dont usually slam it. but the switch looks like it might be to close to the latch ( rub marks on it ) if that even makes sense. its just a PITA thing, that i have to use the key all the time, kinda defeats the purpose of having the remote button


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

my brother has the same problem with his, usually its kinda wet and moist latley and they always squel frist thing after startup, when it warms up it goes away tho.

there was a poping noise up front in the suspenion, usually from the passenger side, liek when coming to a stop at high rpms, or taking a corner agressivly... 

i took a look at yoru homepage, with the nismo spec, did it coem from the factory that way? cuzz thats pretty sweet.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

ty, yea it came just like it is, ( with the cat back & intake)


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

NismoAmy said:


> ty, yea it came just like it is, ( with the cat back & intake)


did the dealership tell you what your hp was at?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> did the dealership tell you what your hp was at?



even if they did they probably don't know exactly, they'd just feed BS


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NismoAmy said:


> the trunk thing...... i have tried stutting it gently and dont usually slam it. but the switch looks like it might be to close to the latch ( rub marks on it ) if that even makes sense. its just a PITA thing, that i have to use the key all the time, kinda defeats the purpose of having the remote button


 you might be able to stick something into the latch assembly to keep it open thats small enough to hold the latch out of the way, then you could just take that out when you needed it locked,


i never did anything to mine cause i havent had that problem yet


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i have that same exact problem. More in third gear than in fourth. I was getting worried but if this seems sorta common, then ill try to ignore it. I have 18000 on it right now, but its funny, i didnt really hear this noise until i put my headers in.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i dont know my Hp #'s yet, ill be dynoing soon.

my hubby told me yesterday that ours now makes a noise like you all are talking about, but like MPCC82, it only started after we put a header on it.


----------

